# Tapatalk Update



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

After the update I cannot see any posted images. They all say "no permission". I am logged in.... any ideas?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh and the other forums I view via tapatalk seem fine... so while it still could be a problem on my end I am not 100% sure.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't know a whole lot about tapatalk.

How long ago was the update ?

Is it a server / client thing ? Have we perhaps not updated to the new version ?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Try it again for me, let me know if it works now. I uninstalled it and put the latest bug release on.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Still no go. I also get no images when viewing the rss feed via Google reader. But I always assumed that was because I wasn't really logged in. It isn't a huge deal just thought I would mention it.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm. I am able to use tapatalk from my iPhone fine. What type of device are you using?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It works well for me, when it gets finicky I just close the app and restart it


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm getting this too, just seems to be only pictures hosted here, and only this forum. I'm using tapatalk 2.1.3 on my Android 4.0 phone. Is anyone still having issues with the No Permission pictures? Hope to see this resolved, since the loss of the mobile page, the full site runs too sluggish in my browser.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have used tapatalk on my android phone and kindle fire and both have this issue. I have not yet tried on my ipod ... i can try that and see if there is any difference.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Saw there was an update to 2.2.2 and installed with no avail. Anyone have any luck on android? Still showing no permission on forum hosted pictures.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Still having issues with only SSF in tapatalk. Running the latest version on the new Android 4.1 Jellybean. Ray have you had any luck yet? I believe there is something afoul with the new forum site.


----------

